
Dark Patterns: Past, Present, and Future - yarapavan
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2020/9/246937-dark-patterns/fulltext
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23242557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23242557)

